# What's a good ride cymbal?



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2007)

I got the sudden urge to play drums this week and I gotta say I am having a lot of fun with it. My bro has an old Yamaha Custom kit that he never plays, complete with a double bass pedal and all the goodies, but he broke his ride cymbal a long time ago and never replaced it so I have a splash, crash, and a really crappy sounding crash ride but no bell ride. I do love the sound of a good bell ride (I abuse it to no end in Drumkit from Hell) so I really need one of these puppies. 

What's a good bell ride? I found this Zildjian Mega Bell Z custom thing that looks sick but it might be just too much. I'll leave it to the real drummers to recommend me something though...


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 22, 2007)

My old drummer had one of these and it sounded great:

Zildjian.com - en-US


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you want a bright sounding ride or a little darker one ?


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 22, 2007)

Go down to a good drum store and bang on some!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Do you want a bright sounding ride or a little darker one ?



I would think a brighter sounding one that has a big bell on it so I can practice that nice "ping" sound.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 22, 2007)

Zildjian then.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to zildjian.com, sabian.com, paiste.com, and meinlcymbals.com

Each site has a way to hear a sound sample of each cymbal. Experiment around and compare, see what you like. It's how I decided on the Sabian Paragon cymbals for my kit!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking for a good ride? Try Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Eric (Oct 23, 2007)

Zildjian A-Custom


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Oct 23, 2007)

Paiste rides always sound so clear and perfect to me. A lot of zildjians tend to have a weird 'hum' to them. almost gong-like - but it's definitely an undertone that's more prominent in the decay of the wash. (when i think of gong sounding rides, i'm usually describing the main wash).

i wouldn't write off zildjian, since that undertone may get lost in a band.

also - the Sabian Paragon rides sound like damn fine all-around riding. just 'rock' enough to be agressive, but more musical than anything.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 23, 2007)

I was waiting for you to reply  Thanks!


----------



## DeL07 (Oct 23, 2007)

As a semi-pro drummer, I recommend only a few rides that fit into what you want.... 

Sabian HH Raw Bell Dry Ride is awesome, very popular, but some don't like it because it doesn't have much ping on the bow and it has alot of wash, bell is great tho...

Sabian HH Rock Ride is pretty neat, Mike Portnoy of Dream Theater has been strictly using this ride since he's been with DT. Very bright with a CRAZY rock bell... 

Zildjian K Custom Ride is in my opinion the ultimate rock/metal ride and is strictly what I use in the studio when I'm playing rock/metal... Great stick definition with a nice dark undertone that washes out nicely, bell is brutal simply put... Cuts thru like butter... And Zildjians are dirt cheap, they cost less than Sabians and sound way better/unique... And they cost less than Sabians... Which is weird considering they're made in the States whilst Sabians are made in Canadia....

Hope my advice is helpful!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 23, 2007)

The K Custom is waaay too expensive for me man. I am just messing around with drumming for now, I am having a lot of fun with it, but I am not taking it seriously enough to spend any more then about $225-250 on a ride.


----------



## DeL07 (Oct 24, 2007)

I paid mine 200$ CAD.....


----------



## sakeido (Oct 24, 2007)

DeL07 said:


> I paid mine 200$ CAD.....



I'll have to check at Long and McQuade then. Online they were $250+


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2007)

$200 is an awesome price for a K. I doubt you'll find many for that little. For $250, you're going to be looking at an A or maybe even a Z. My drummer has a huge custom made Z Zildjian that sounds great, but it does have a pretty enduring hum. The hum gets washed out when the band is playing, but it's sure strong when it's not.


----------

